# optoacoplador para detector paso por cero



## torres007 (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola a todos,

He estado mirando cientos de ejemplos para realizar la deteccion del paso por cero de una onda AC, pero sigo sin entenderlo. 

El optoacoplador estaria formado por dos LED en antiparalelo en el emisor y un fototransistor en el receptor. Pues si esto es asi, los dos LEDs estarian conduciendo siempre excepto en el paso por cero no? y yo quiero todo lo contrario... no se, le he dado mil vueltas, he mirado todos los post relacionados con esto y sigo sin enterarme   :x 

A ver si me aclarais un poco, porque creo que de simple que es no lo veo. Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2007)

Debe ser espesificamente con un optoaislador la deteccion ? o puede ser otro sistema


----------



## torres007 (Dic 11, 2007)

Debe ser especificamente con un optoaislador, ya me he picado jaja es tambien por conocer el funcionamiento de este dispositivo, ya que nunca lo he usado.

Alguien podria explicarme mas o menos como funciona este dispositivo?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2007)

El optoacoplador (Como su nombre lo indica) acopla a travez de luz.
Consiste en un led emisor de luz infrarroja y un fototransistor opticamente acoplado al led, todo dentro de una encapsulado DIP.
Cuando el led se ilumina, el fototransitor conduce.

Rigen para este las mismas reglas que para cualquier transistor, existe una zona lineal y otra de saturacion.

Se emplean mayoritariamente para aislar 2 circuitos, por cuestiones de riesgo o por diferencia de potencial entre ellos.

Esta es la version basica, con este concepto se pueden agregar cosas dentro de la capsula DIP, como por ejemplo:
Compuertas logicas, triac´s, otro transistor para lograr un darlington

En el caso del detector de paso por 0:
El led esta encendido en los 2 semiciclos de la onda, el unico momento en que no lo esta es cuando la onda pasa por valor 0V, en consecuencia el TR esta conduciendo segun lel led este encendido.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 12, 2007)

Se activaria dos veces si tubiese dos led en antiparalelo, pero eso no es muy normal.

Normalmente se añade un diodo invertido respecto el led para evitar la tension inversa que destruiria el led, es una proteccion.

Si quieres 2 pulsos por semiciclo es necesario un puente de diodos ademas de la resistencia limitadora.

Aunque a mi personalmente no me gusta mucho ese sistema, es mucho mas preciso utilizar el propio transformador de la fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## opena854 (Abr 4, 2010)

Entiendo lo que andas buscando, me han asignado la tarea fabricar de un Dimmer Electrónico y necesito sensar el cruce por cero para poder activar el TRIAC en el momento adecuado, el Optoacoplador que andas buscando es el H11AA1 (o el NTE3089 que es lo mismo).

Aquí el Datasheet por si acaso: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/H11AA2.pdf

Un Placer servirle


----------

